
Show HN: Saas.do – Build powerful webapplications without coding - WanderingSnow
https://www.saas.do
======
dexwiz
So it's a basic form builder with drag and drop triggers. UI looks nice. Is
there api access? Can I do batch data loads? Is there a permission model for
the objects? Any analytics? These are all features I would expect from
Salesforce lite.

~~~
jobnomade
Hi there, I am the co-founder of saas.do. Let me get to your questions. 1\.
Api access: yes, there will be one so you can trigger workflows. All entities
have automatically REST API. Your even are able to configure which entity have
the API enabled.

2\. Batch data loads: We have a data import feature for excel right now. I
imagine to have other data types like csv, sql. Via the API batch data loads
will be possible.

3\. Permission: There different levels for permission handling. For fields of
an entity you are able to set group permissions. On the entity level you are
able to set also group permissions and tenancy scope. For the UI builder you
can set permission on single elements and components. A row, a container a
table a chart etc.

4\. Analytics: Right now we have a basic analytics module. You are able to map
chart types with entities and add those to your custom view which you can
create with the UI builder.

If you have any questions, just bump me a line.

Cheers,

